# Game 55: Pacers @ Nets--02.26.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 55
Indiana Pacers (27-25) @ New Jersey Nets (31-23)**
Sunday February 26th, 2006
6:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Anthony Johnson*</td><td>*Stephen Jackson*</td><td>*Scott Pollard*</td><td>*Peja Stojakovic*</td><td>*Jeff Foster*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.2</td><td>15.6</td><td>4.0</td><td>17.3</td><td>5.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.2</td><td>4.0</td><td>5.3</td><td>5.7</td><td>7.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.1</td><td>2.5</td><td>.6</td><td>2.0</td><td>.6</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Fred Jones*</td><td>*Danny Granger*</td><td>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>10.3</td><td>7.0</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.4</td><td>4.8</td><td>2.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.2</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>24.1</td><td>12.7</td><td>19.1</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.4</td><td>.9</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>2.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.3</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pacers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 20.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 9.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jamaal Tinsley 4.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.94</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jamaal Tinsley 1.30</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .75</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 2.17</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 50.2%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Jeff Foster 56.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.5%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Peja Stojakovic 41.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 82.1%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Peja Stojakovic 91.3%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>31-23</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>27-27</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>22-33</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>20-34</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>15-39</td><td>16</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>45-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>34-20</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>31-23</td><td>14</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>32-23</td><td>13.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>28-25</td><td>16.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>27-25</td><td>17</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>27-27</td><td>18</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>27-28</td><td>18.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series 1-1*
11.11.05: Nets 90 - Pacers 99
01.16.06: Pacers 92 - Nets 97 

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## L

Please dont be so jumpshot happy nets! :gopray:


----------



## HB

This could very well be their first round opponents, they better take this game seriously.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Wow Anthony Johnson averaging only 8.2 ppg? For some reason i thought it would be more. 
Anyways, huge game for the Nets. A must win


----------



## GM3

Didnt Tinsley come back?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Didnt Tinsley come back?


 If he did, then he didn't play against the hawks in their last game.


----------



## Vinsane

Tinsley, Croshere, O'Neal, and jackson might miss the game


----------



## Pacers Fan

SetShotWilly said:


> Wow Anthony Johnson averaging only 8.2 ppg? For some reason i thought it would be more.


Probably because he always plays well against his former team.



> Tinsley, Croshere, O'Neal, and jackson might miss the game


Tinsley and O'Neal will. Croshere is doubtful, but he could play. I have no clue on Jackson, but he normally tries to play through injuries.


----------



## JoeOtter15

gonna be tough to win with peja there, but, i know nets will win :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

Great game thread as usual ToddMac! :cheers: 

Well, I hope the Nets don't take this game lightly and come out victorious. The Pacers, though undermanned, have been playing well recently.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Anthony Johnson always kills us. Shut his *** down Kidd. Vince and RJ need to be aggressive and drive to the hole all game long to put pressure on Stephen Jackson and Peja.


----------



## Vinsane

We should win but u never know


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

For those of you wanting to bet some uCash


----------



## ghoti

I would be so pumped if Boki played 20 minutes, rained in a bunch of threes threw down a Kidd-oop. :gopray:

Of course, that dream will likely be shattered when the "inactive" graphic is shown during the pregame show.


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> I would be so pumped if Boki played 20 minutes, rained in a bunch of threes threw down a Kidd-oop. :gopray:
> 
> Of course, that dream will likely be shattered when the "inactive" graphic is shown during the pregame show.


Boki wount be inactive, McInnis will


----------



## ghoti

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Boki wount be inactive, McInnis will


When McInnis comes back, I guess it will be Murray.

I wouldn't mind if it was Vaughn, though.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Hbwoy said:


> This could very well be their first round opponents, they better take this game seriously.


 yupp, i know that indy can beat any team in the league even w/o their top players! They have alot of class and a great coach!


----------



## XRay34

when jeff mcginnis coming back?


----------



## AJC NYC

SO by how many points will the nets win by tonight?


----------



## AJC NYC

i said by how many points will the nets win by tonight??


----------



## AJC NYC

I said by how many ****ing points will the nets win by Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> when jeff mcginnis coming back?


 whenever it is, it's too soon.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nachbar is active for the game :yes:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd moved into 4th place all time for steals on the Nets last game.


----------



## Vinsane

is stephen jackson playin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> is stephen jackson playin


 He's going to give it a go.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:
 

> Kidd moved into 4th place all time for steals on the Nets last game.



Highly doubt that stockton/mj/pippen/cheeks didnt pass these


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Highly doubt that stockton/mj/pippen/cheeks didnt pass these


huh?


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> huh?


4th alltime in steals


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> 4th alltime in steals


 ...on the nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

the pacers need to give jackson some rest cuz he deserves it!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> the pacers need to give jackson some rest cuz he deserves it!


 It'll be interesting to see if he can go the whole game. I wouldn't mind him taking a break.


----------



## XRay34

hah no jamaal tinsley


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

this current pacers line up is the one they've used for the past 10 games. 

And that is the longest streak for a starting lineup for them in the past 2 years.


----------



## Vinsane

we have one of the best records in februaury


----------



## pinoyboy231

hard wood classic baby


----------



## pinoyboy231

Its Game Time!


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## pinoyboy231

pacers control da tip 

jackson gets the lucky bounce

2-0 PACERS


----------



## pinoyboy231

reach-in foul called on pollard

wow look at pollards hair

krstic gets fouled again by pollard 

two quick fouls on pollard


----------



## XRay34

crap harrison > pollad


----------



## VCFSO2000

Anybody got an audio stream or somethin?

There's that pacer website that sometimes has it...don't remember the name though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson hits to start the game off. 2-0 Pacers.

Nenad draws a foul on Pollard, his first.
Nenad draws a second foul on Pollard, and Nenad is going to the line.

Harrison in for Pollard.

Nenad hits both. Tied up 2-2


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic goes to the line for two

harrison replaces pollard

krstic makes both fts

2-2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Harrison misses, rebound Peja. Peja misses, rebound Kidd.

Vince misses a three, rebound Nenad. Vince hits. 4-2 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrison misses the shot

offensive board peja

peja misses the 3

carter misses the 3 

offensive board krstic

kidd to carter for da layup

4-2 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJ hits, tied up 4-4.

Pacers steal it, AJ hits again. 6-4 Pacers


----------



## pinoyboy231

johnson goes glass

turn over nets

johnson hits again

6-4 PACERS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ misses, rebound Foster.
Peja blocked by RJ.

RJ lays it in. 6-6 Tie.


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj misses his first attempt of the game

johnson to peja BUT GETS BLOCKED BY RJ

rj gets rewarded for the layup on the fast break

6-6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foster misses, but gets fouled by Collins, his first.

Foster misses the first, and hits the second. 7-6 Pacers


----------



## pinoyboy231

foster cant hit but gets fouled by collins

shooting foul

makes one out of two

pacers up by 1 

7-6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses, ball goes out of bounds.

Jackson misses, rebound harrison, puts it back in. 9-6 Pacers.


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd wit the airball..

jackson misses 

harrison wit the offensive board and lays it up 

9-6 PACERS


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj misses the 3

ball gets tossed around everywhere

jumpball harrison and collins

nets control da tip 

kidd to rj for the layup

9-8 PACERS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ misses a three, rebound Foster.

Jump ball called between Collins and Harrison. Nets win it.

RJ gets the hoop. 9-8 Pacers


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrison wit the jumper

indiana up by three 

11-8


----------



## Vinsane

got vince?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Harrison hits. 11-8 Pacers.

RJ drives, gets fouled by Harrison, his first. Going to the line...hits 1 of 2. 11-9 Pacers.


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled goin to the rim shooting foul

rj makes one out of two

11-9 PACERS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Peja misses, foster misses, rebound Collins.

RJ misses, loose ball foul on Nenad, his first.


----------



## mjm1

such bs


----------



## pinoyboy231

foster misses 

rj misses

looseball foul on krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJ hits, 13-9 Pacers.

Vince misses, rebound Foster.

Time out. 5:36 left in the 1st.


----------



## mjm1

carter, wtf are you doing?


----------



## pinoyboy231

anthony johnson wit another jumper

carter isos against jackson misses the layup

jackson gets blocked by collins? 

TIME-OUT 

13-9 PACERS


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> carter, wtf are you doing?


cant be doin much it seems like jeferson is taking all shots


----------



## AND1NBA

Beetlejuice never misses against us. Why?


----------



## XRay34

you know you suck when anthony johnson owns you every game


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> cant be doin much it seems like jeferson is taking all shots


carter missed a layup, enough said.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses, rebound Pacers.

Harrison hits. 15-9 Pacers


----------



## pinoyboy231

jackson misses the turnaround jay

krstic misses his first attempt badly

harrison hits over collins..

15-9 PACERS


----------



## XRay34

15-9 Pacers

wahta fn joke david harrison 6 off bench


----------



## Vinsane

kristic sucks


----------



## VCFSO2000

mjm1 said:


> carter missed a layup, enough said.



Calm down...jeez..

If a blown layup gets you this mad in a regular season game...You'll probably have a heart attack come playoff time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits. 15-11 Pacers.

AJ misses a three, rebound Nenad.

Collins lays it in. 15-13 Pacers


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter wit the shot

johnson misses the 3

rj to collins wit the beautiful pass

15-13 PACERS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd nails a three! Nets go in front, 16-15

Time out pacers.


----------



## pinoyboy231

peja misses

kidd wit the THREE BALL 

16-15 NETS

TIMEOUT INDY!

7-0 run by da nets 

beautiful ball movement


----------



## Jizzy

VCFSO2000 said:


> Calm down...jeez..
> 
> If a blown layup gets you this mad in a regular season game...You'll probably have a heart attack come playoff time.




Mjm overreacts to every call


----------



## Lord-SMX

pinoyboy231 said:


> carter wit the shot
> 
> johnson misses the 3
> 
> rj to collins wit the beautiful pass
> 
> 15-13 PACERS


 did collins dunk?


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd nails a three! Nets go in front, 16-15
> 
> Time out pacers.


Now thats more like it. :clap: 

Go Nets!


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> Mjm overreacts to every call


you people dont know the meaning of SARCASM? guess not


----------



## pinoyboy231

Lord-SMX said:


> did collins dunk?



haha i thouhgt he would but he dint.. a baskets a basket right? lol


----------



## Lord-SMX

go nets go


----------



## XRay34

OMG vince done! torn hamstring


----------



## VCFSO2000

mjm1 said:


> you people dont know the meaning of SARCASM? guess not


My bad. But then again,I trust my reading comprehension skills so I can sense sarcasm while reading...Still...My bad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince limping, Wright comes in for him.


----------



## XRay34

vinjury carter returns again


----------



## mjm1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo, carter was fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

cliffy in for the nets

granger misses the shot

cafter misses the layup and hes hobblin..

jackson gets fouled by rj shootin foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> OMG vince done! torn hamstring


 like all the other season ending injuries you've called before.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter15Nets said:


> OMG vince done! torn hamstring


Why the hell would you make me panic like this?


----------



## pinoyboy231

wright checks in for carter

jackson makes both fts 

pacers take the lead 17-16


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets is not a Nets fan.!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled goin to the rim

makes both fts

nets up by one 18-17

vaughn in for kidd


----------



## Lord-SMX

wright take over the game and drop 40 on the pacers!


----------



## VCFSO2000

F'n ironic..I was talking to a friend today,explaining why Carter hasn't been injured a lot recently.

The minute I finished my explanation,I felt irony was ready to rear its ugly head. I'm very superstitious.


----------



## HB

Dang it I forgot to adjust my ignore list. Seems like Wright has finally earned Frank's trust.


----------



## mjm1

rookie mistake.


----------



## pinoyboy231

3 sec violation on foster

turnover nets

jackson wit the shot over rj

19-18 indy


----------



## XRay34

lmao @ the people who made thread bout u. haslem for c. robinson and many people said no to that trade.


----------



## pinoyboy231

look at nachbar bitin his finger nails..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers 19, Nets 18

RJ misses, collins with the put back. Nets back up 20-19.


----------



## Lord-SMX

man wtf... we have to start playing some better D!


----------



## VCFSO2000

I sure hope Carter is all right..


----------



## XRay34

F'n Stephen Jackson I hate him


----------



## squaleca

RJ has 2 fouls!! now what!! big 3 sit on the bench???


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj misses but collins gets the tip-in

vaughn steals the ball 

wright misses the jumper

jackson gets fouled by rj, thats his second foul

jackson to the line for two

makes the first
makes the second

padgett in for collins

21-20 INDY


----------



## Petey

What happened to Vince Carter?

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

RJ...This is your show,now baby.


----------



## Jizzy

Man, imagine Tim Thomas coming here and dropping 25 off the bench


----------



## pinoyboy231

Kidd Hits The Bucket To Beat The Shot Clock

22-21 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*End of 1st*

Nets 22
Pacers 21


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd=CLUTCH


----------



## VCFSO2000

Petey said:


> What happened to Vince Carter?
> 
> -Petey


He came up hobbling after contact going to the hoop from what I read.


----------



## XRay34

Petey said:


> What happened to Vince Carter?
> 
> -Petey



Looked like torn hamstring


----------



## pinoyboy231

Petey said:


> What happened to Vince Carter?
> 
> -Petey



looks like he hurt his right hamstring


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> What happened to Vince Carter?
> 
> -Petey


 drove and came down holding his hamstring and was limping and went to the back. Or, according to some, tore his hamstring and is done for the season.


----------



## squaleca

25 off the bench i think your dreaming!!!!! the should go after C. Williams what ever happened to him!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> Looked like torn hamstring


WHAT THE **** IS YOUR PROBLEM?!?! DONT SAY SUCH THINGS, ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR mind? lol, seriously though, never say such things.


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> drove and came down holding his hamstring and was limping and went to the back. Or, according to some, tore his hamstring and is done for the season.


 Ah... if true, see ya next season Vinsane.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> Looked like torn hamstring


 not torn, maybe pulled


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Ah... if true, see ya next season Vinsane.
> 
> -Petey


Lol actually this will give him more justification


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets is not a Nets fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

2nd Quarter under way.

Nets up by 1.

Padgett comes up short.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett has made 1 field goal in the past 5 games.


----------



## Petey

SARAS misses, Kidd w/ the board.

Cliff misses.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

what happened to cliff robinson?


----------



## pinoyboy231

cliffy misses the jumper

vaughn steals the ball, gets rejected by granger

fred jones hits the three

24-22 PACERS


----------



## Petey

Vaughn with the steal, Granger with the block, Fred Jones drops a triple.

Vaugh misses the fade away.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

The Bench Must Never Play Again


----------



## JCB

vaughn, please stop shooting


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Defensive 3 second on the Nets.

Nenad back in for Cliff.


----------



## XRay34

bench is so bad especially j. vaughn wow what is he thinking

pacers bench good fred jones comes in hits 3, harrison 6 off bench the european rookie


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn misses the fadeaway, wats he doing?

def. 3 sec called on da nets

krstic back in for cliffy

jascikaviousac hits the ft

25-22 INDY


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones hits, pacers up 5.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jones hits the jumper again

27-22 INDY


----------



## XRay34

Pacers 6 
Nets 0

in 2nd

Jones 5,


----------



## Vinsane

how much is vc needed


----------



## JCB

Tim Thomas, we need your offense


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn drives and hits, first points off the bench for the nets.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Lol actually this will give him more justification


 Wait... it's true?

Fred Jones hits again.

Nets down 5.

Kidd to Vaughn, Vaughn takes it to the hoop and scores.

Jackson is fouled, by Krstic, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter please come back in this game lol...I spent the entire week thinking this game was a gimme...


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn to the basket for the layup

jackson gets fouled goin to the rim by krstic

jackson makes both fts

29-24 INDY


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn hits again. 29-26 Pacers.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> how much is vc needed



I almost get the feeling you're happy he went down just so his absence could show how vital he is to this team.


----------



## Lord-SMX

man wtf nets... keep up! Play harder


----------



## Petey

...

Vaughn to Krstic, Krstic misses the jumper.

Pollard misses, Padgett w/ the board.

Vaughn from the outside.

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out Nets.


----------



## Petey

Jackson hits, Nets bring it down... Time Out.

Pacers up 5.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

jackson is scorin at will


----------



## Lord-SMX

What happened to vc?


----------



## squaleca

can you use all 12 timeouts at once!! maybe after 15 min VC could come back!!!!!


----------



## AND1NBA

Someone kick Jackson on his bad knee please.


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> What happened to vc?


 Something with his hamstring?

Vinsane was humping his leg too hard!

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Petey said:


> Something with his hamstring?
> 
> Vinsane was humping his leg too hard!
> 
> -Petey


 :rofl:


----------



## mjm1

CARTER with a cramp


----------



## pinoyboy231

vince carter suffered a cramp in his right hamstring 

his return is.... QUESTIONABLE..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinces' return is questionable. a cramp in his hamstring.


----------



## AJC NYC

VC with a cramp


----------



## Petey

It's only a cramp in his right hamstring, but his return is questionable.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Never mind

RJ with two fouls at a bad time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Something with his hamstring?
> 
> Vinsane was humping his leg too hard!
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh:


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj for the layup

28-31 PACERS


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> Something with his hamstring?
> 
> Vinsane was humping his leg too hard!
> 
> -Petey


 lol thats soo true!


----------



## XRay34

man we lost

*******s wont miss


----------



## Jizzy

I wish one of our players would give a hard foul to Jackson and injure him again


----------



## Petey

Jefferson gets inside and converts.

Peja hits a 3.

Deep Pacers team...

Pacers up 6.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

krstic u suck


----------



## mjm1

This is such bull****


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets down 6


----------



## XRay34

now rj misses layup are u kidding me


----------



## Petey

... Krstic called on the travel.

Pacers push it to 8.

Vaughn fires it to RJ, RJ can't convert under the hoop.

Nets deflect it out of bounds, Pacers ball.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

dam this will be VC 5th game under 5 points this year!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

jones misses gets his own rebound then misses again

ball out of bounds on granger

vaughn to rj but misses

kidd strips the ball out of bounds


----------



## XRay34

they just dont miss 

granger hits 20 footer all net

36-28 pacers


----------



## VCFSO2000

As a VC fan I want him to come back..But for the good of the nets,it wouldn't hurt if he sat out this game.

If Carter's injured,and he returns ahead of schedule,that usually means a bigger injury is on the horizon.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett from 3!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

people you gots to chill! We can come back from this easy!!! you just have to stay calm


----------



## Jizzy

****, I bet all my Ucash the Nets would win.


----------



## pinoyboy231

granger wit the high arching shot

padgett wit the 3 wow thank God

nets down by 5

36-31

6:30 left to play in the 2nd


----------



## Petey

Granger converts, and Padgett drains the 3.

Gonna need alot more of those tonight Scottie.

Nets down 5 now.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd for three!


----------



## XRay34

vc better come back in its a stupid cramp


----------



## Petey

SARAS misses, Kidd board, RJ to Kidd... Kidd hits the 3!

Nets down 2 now.

Pacers time out.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

we're goin' 3 point happy


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd sinks da 3 balllllll

36-34 INDY

TIMEOUT- INDY

wow kidd has really improved on his shooting game =)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

6:06 left in the 2nd

Pacers 36 
Nets 34


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets -5


----------



## justasking?

Nice threes by Padget and Kidd. Nice! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> vc better come back in its a stupid cramp


 well it must be a pretty bad one if it looked like a torn hamstring.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets -2

look ****ers we have a chance!! You *****es have to stfu and wait a while! Stop being winy *****es..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

oh man, tony soprano in the building.


----------



## HB

Who would have thought Kidd would be a more dependable 3 point shooter than Padgett


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn wit the deflection 

good d by him today


----------



## mjm1

Vaughn You Have To Grab Them


----------



## Lord-SMX

well we can still win this game w/o vc! YEA i said it... 

but i hope he dosn't try to force himself into the game and get messed up even more


----------



## pinoyboy231

fred jones over krstic

38-34 PACERS


----------



## Petey

Anthony Johnson is back.

Vaughn very active, deflected out, Pacers ball.

In to jones, Jones with the jumper over Krstic.

3 of 6 from the floor.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Fred Jones 7 points in quarter off bench

We get that from whole bench


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd gets fouled by granger, side out by the nets

scotty padgett drains da long 2

38-36 pacers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett hits again, he needs to get his confidence back.


----------



## Petey

Kidd makes his move, and he's fouled by Granger.

Pacers' first team foul.

Padgett parked... pass from Vaughn, as Vaughn fakes to RJ, Padgett hits the 3.

Peja answers with a 3.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

looka this they dont miss wtf 20 pts in quarter


----------



## pinoyboy231

peja shoots the long 3

41-36 PACERS

timeout nets


----------



## mjm1

YOU HAVE got to be ****ing kidding me


----------



## Petey

Nets bring it down, call the time out. Nets down 5.

RJ has it knocked away.

Peja launches, out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets stripped goin to the basket

peja misses the three

out of bounds- nets ball


----------



## XRay34

lol hows that an AND 1?


----------



## Petey

Ah... Krstic misses?

Granger driving, Padgett fouls him, Granger finishes with the scoop.

Hits the FT.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

44-36 Pacers

Pacers bench with 15 in the quarter


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic misses another jump hook

granger gets fouled by padgett shooting foul

hits the ft.

collins in for padgett

44-36 PACERS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jaughn hits again.

Nets with 11 poitns off the bench so far.


----------



## XRay34

f'n refs wtf!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn hits the jumpshot, showin confindence!

44-38 PACERS


----------



## nickrock23

vince has a tummy ache when will he be back april or may?


----------



## Petey

Kidd fakes to RJ, passes to Vaughn, Vaughn hits.

On the other end, the refs are determining if it was a charge or block.

Pollard bowls over Krstic!

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Jaughn hits again.
> 
> Nets with 11 poitns off the bench so far.


LOL. I think thats about the total of the contribution from the bench the past two games. And its only the first half. Some signs of life.


----------



## XRay34

lol double foul how?

krstic 3rd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad called fort he block and pollard caleld for the charge and a jumpball at midcourt? who knows.


----------



## Petey

Ah... refs called another BS double foul, and then a jump ball.

So rare, but seen it twice in the past month now?

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

refs reviewin da play 

looks like they callin a double foul?! wth

JUMPBALL!?

cliffy in for krstic

pacers control da tip


----------



## squaleca

will nenad be the first player in history to go from not missing a shot to not making a shot in back to back games???????


----------



## Petey

Harrison in for Pollard, and he's fouled, on Collins.

Harrison to the line.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

pacers getting anything they want


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nenad called fort he block and pollard caleld for the charge and a jumpball at midcourt? who knows.


LOL!

Are you drunk?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests: Sign up!


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrison fouled by krstic

krstic wit 3 fouls 

collins wit 2? 

misses the first, makes the second

45-38 PACERS

3:30 left in the second to play


----------



## Petey

Harrison misses the first, hits the 2nd.

Nets bring it down.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ hits the jumper off the screen.

Nets down 5.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

another shooting foul

with 19 on the shot clcok!!! wow awful performance defensively pacers gonna drop 120


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> LOL!
> 
> Are you drunk?


 haha, I noticed that.

And not yet, but get back to me in a few hours and there might be a different answer. I'm just trying to do like 4 things at one time.


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj wit the long two

jones fouled by cliffy- shootin foul
makes both fts

47-40 PACERS


----------



## Petey

Pacers get another call.

Refs know Nets are the home team?

Both FTs are good.

Nets down 7.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj misses

granger hits

49-40 INDY


----------



## mjm1

Im Done With This ****


----------



## Petey

Nets misses.

Johnson out to Granger, Pacers up 9.

Johnson kills us.

Kidd misses, loose ball foul called on Cliff, his 2nd.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

cliffy called on the looseball foul 

timeout

nets down by 9- pacers largest lead of the nite


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> Im Done With This ****


You'll be back.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA

Unbelievable. Pacers making a basket everytime down the floor and to top it off, all of our bigs are in foul trouble.


----------



## XRay34

this is pathetic

good job rod thorn for letting deadline pass

no frontcourt or bench help or shooter whatsoever.

51-40 pacers


----------



## AJC NYC

Dont worry VC will be back in the second half


----------



## squaleca

man and Rick picked VC for the all match up team!! hes gonna be pissed!!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat carter15nets is not a nets fan


----------



## AND1NBA

We should've drafted Granger. Atleast he can hit an open jump shot.


----------



## XRay34

We lost to the Pacers at home without Jermaine O'Neal, Jamaal Tinsley


----------



## squaleca

why pick someone up were not going to beat the pistons anyway!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

peja makes both fts

51-40 PACERS


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat carter15nets is not a nets fan!


----------



## Petey

Peja drops both, Pacers up 11.

Biggest lead of the game.

RJ drives and foul called.

Foul on Granger.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

man its only the 2nd half... and its only 11pts!


----------



## squaleca

oh oh JK gonna get 3 point happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

AJC NYC said:


> Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat carter15nets is not a nets fan!


 STOP IT!

Collins misses, as the shot clock expires.

Jackson in.

Harrison misses, Collins board.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

9 Point game after goaltending, should have been the And 1!


----------



## pinoyboy231

cliffy gets fouled hard to the basket

they call a goaltend 

frank wanted a foul called too

51-42 PACERS


----------



## Petey

Cliff puts it up, goal tended... no foul called as Cliff goes to the ground, what BS.

Jones again.

Nets down 11 again.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

pacers up 13, they're not missing.


----------



## Petey

Collins loses it, saves it to the Pacers.

Johnson hits.

Nets down 13.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

jones hits again!

turnover nets!

johnson hits!

55-42 PACERS!

55 secs left to play.....


----------



## Jizzy

WTF, we're losing. Is VC in yet?


----------



## XRay34

Pacers 36 points in Quarter


----------



## Petey

Down load to RJ, RJ with the reverse.

Pacers time out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj wit the reverse slam

55-44 PACERS

TIMEOUT-PACERS


----------



## GM3

wow 55-42 even with Carter out we should be better. I hope Carter goes out.


----------



## pinoyboy231

Haha!


----------



## XRay34

wow they just toying with us


----------



## pinoyboy231

peja shoots the akward shot..

THEY CANT MISS

57-44 INDY!


----------



## Vinsane

I am glad everyone is seeing how important Vince is we were up at the end of 1 but now they come back and will probably get the win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Halftime*
Nets 44
Pacers 57


----------



## HB

Well Jason kidd has 8 assists already


----------



## GM3

57-44 Pacers. RJ Air ball

Jackson cant make 3

.4 

Should have called time and put zoran in for the fling.


----------



## squaleca

holy **** kidd went for a 2 pointer!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd wit the AIRBALL..

finally they miss

jackson misses the 3

.4 secs left in the clock

collins doesnt get the shot in time

57-44 PACERS

HALFTIME


----------



## Petey

41 seconds in the half left.

Pacers ball.

Johnson to Peja, Peja to the hook, it's good.

Nets down 13 again.

Kidd misses the jumper.

Final seconds.

Jackson misses the 3.

.4 left as Nets ball as it went out of bounds.

Tony Soprano should go insane!

57-44; Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Grandmazter3 said:


> wow 55-42 even with Carter out we should be better. I hope Carter goes out.


 no they shouldnt this is the nets a team with no scorin threat unless vince is out there he makse everyone on the team better


----------



## AJC NYC

the nets will win all you *****es




EDIT: Let the filter pick up cursing
-Chaser


----------



## XRay34

pacers lost to hawks @ indiana and 6 in a row on road and they come here w/o jermaine and jamaal and are owning us

57-44 @ half, 36 in 2nd quarter all on fire


----------



## Petey

Well rub that cream down a bit quicker, and get him back on the floor!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

how many times have the nets scored 100+ this year? probably 5x


----------



## AJC NYC

Vinsane is not a nets fan only a vc fan I repeat Vinsane is not a nets fan only a VC fan


----------



## GM3

Vinsane said:


> no they shouldnt this team sucks without there best player


We will win with or without Carter, but hopefully we wont need the latter.


----------



## Jizzy

This is pathetic.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Carter15Nets said:


> how many times have the nets scored 100+ this year? probably 5x


16 times


----------



## AJC NYC

We will ****ing win alright you cocksucking net haters


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> pacers lost to hawks @ indiana and 6 in a row on road and they come here w/o jermaine and jamaal and are owning us
> 
> 57-44 @ half, 36 in 2nd quarter all on fire


WE DONT HAVE VINCE CARTER


----------



## GM3

Grandmazter3 said:


> wow 55-42 even with Carter out we should be better. I hope Carter goes out.


WTF? I dont remember typing that last thing.


----------



## AJC NYC

I think that Vinsane and Carter15Nets are the same person


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> how many times have the nets scored 100+ this year? probably 5x


 14. 16 if you count when they scored excatly 100.


----------



## AJC NYC

Grandmazter3 said:


> WTF? I dont remember typing that last thing.


Maybe there is a hacker from this very forum


----------



## funkylikemonkey

mjm1 said:


> WE DONT HAVE VINCE CARTER



Just got home, Carter injured?


----------



## JCB

funkylikemonkey said:


> Just got home, Carter injured?


 hamstring


----------



## Vuchato

Grandmazter3 said:


> WTF? I dont remember typing that last thing.


you're _sure_ your not drunk?


----------



## Vinsane

AJC NYC said:


> Vinsane is not a nets fan only a vc fan I repeat Vinsane is not a nets fan only a VC fan


tell them something they dont know


----------



## Vincanity15311

We Neeeed Carter


----------



## AJC NYC

The nets will win Carter15nets and Vinsane they will win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

hah, I love how if the Nets are behind, all hell breaks out and everyone starts making fun of eachother.


----------



## Petey

funkylikemonkey said:


> Just got home, Carter injured?


 Yeah, Vinsane didn't do a proper pre-game massage on the hammy.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> pacers lost to hawks @ indiana and 6 in a row on road and they come here w/o jermaine and jamaal and are owning us
> 
> 57-44 @ half, 36 in 2nd quarter all on fire


the hawks are a better team than us when we dont have vince


----------



## AJC NYC

I think that Vinsane and Carter15Nets are the same person.


----------



## Jizzy

Let's play 3 Stooges...

"Hey Mo"


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Wish Vince the best...

Good luck in the 2nd. half...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Yeah, Vinsane didn't do a proper pre-game massage on the hammy.
> 
> -Petey


you are lucky youre a mod and i cant say what i want


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets is not a Nets fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I repeat, Carter15Nets is not a nets fan


----------



## AJC NYC

i hate you net haters


----------



## JCB

AJC NYC said:


> I think that Vinsane and Carter15Nets are the same person.


 Did you really need to post that again?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Did they have an injury report on Carter? Did it look serious?


----------



## JCB

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Wish Vince the best...
> 
> Good luck in the 2nd. half...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


 thanks, doggy


----------



## AJC NYC

hey Jizzy dont u think that Vinsane and Carter15Nets should get warned or suspended by Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

stop with the crap about saying who is and isn't a fan, I repeat, stop with the crap about saying who is and isn't a fan


----------



## Petey

They don't think Vince will be back in the 2nd half.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Wish Vince the best...
> 
> Good luck in the 2nd. half...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Thanks!

Maaaaaaaaaaan, this sucksssssssssssssssssss.

Hopefully, they'll come out with more energy in the second half with/without Carter.


----------



## Vincanity15311

"I dont think we'll see vince carter in the 2nd half"
-Tom Barese


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> hey Jizzy dont u think that Vinsane and Carter15Nets should get warned or suspended by Petey




I've been saying that for the last 10 games


----------



## purplehaze89

I vote Petey is OD'ing on the Vinsane cracks. And i personally think Vinsane is a clown.


----------



## AJC NYC

Vincanity15311 said:



> "I dont think we'll see vince carter in the 2nd half"
> -Tom Barese



what does he know


----------



## mjm1

players are going to have to step up


----------



## Air Fly

Vinsane said:


> you are lucky youre a mod and i cant say what i want


I advise you to keep quiet, this is Petey you talking to son, loooool.


----------



## AJC NYC

I am the biggest nets fan


----------



## DareToBeYinka

mjm1 said:


> players are going to have to step up


You mean Murray, Padgett, and Wright?


----------



## JCB

DareToBeYinka said:


> You mean Murray, Padgett, and Wright?


 Boki!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> I am the biggest nets fan


 well thats good.


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> I've been saying that for the last 10 games


holy **** me a jizzy agree on something!


----------



## Petey

purplehaze89 said:


> I vote Petey is OD'ing on the Vinsane cracks. And i personally think Vinsane is a clown.


 I'm just trying to keep myself amused with this score.

But I don't think anyone can deny that Vinsane is sooo jealous of Tim Walsh right now, as he's in the back alone with VC.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> I'm just trying to keep myself amused with this score.
> 
> But I don't think anyone can deny that Vinsane is sooo jealous of Tim Walsh right now, as he's in the back alone with VC.
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh:


----------



## GM3

Its Announced, Carter will not return. Vaughn will start the 2nd half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vaughn in with the starters in place of carter.


----------



## pinoyboy231

vc aint startin in the second half...


----------



## JCB

Petey's on fire tonight. Unlike our offense.


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> hah, I love how if the Nets are behind, all hell breaks out and everyone starts making fun of eachother.


yea isn't it awsome


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits to start the second half.


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd wit a crazy shot 

57-46 PACERS


----------



## Petey

Vaughn is in for Carter...

Why not Zoran?

Odd.

Collins to Vaughn... RJ to Kidd, drives and goes to a fadeaway and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

We need halftime entetainment to stop the bashing that's going on in here. Does anyone want me to strip?


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic wit 4 fouls!!


----------



## mjm1

every single thing is called a foul


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> I'm just trying to keep myself amused with this score.
> 
> But I don't think anyone can deny that Vinsane is sooo jealous of Tim Walsh right now, as he's in the back alone with VC.
> 
> -Petey


 **** petey is on fire w/ the jokes


----------



## Air Fly

Grandmazter3 said:


> Its Announced, Carter will not return. Vaughn will start the 2nd half.


**** **** **** ****


----------



## Vincanity15311

so much for establishing curly


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> We need halftime entetainment to stop the bashing that's going on in here. Does anyone want me to strip?


 Me.

Pacers dump it down to Foster.

Foster drives, foul on Krstic.

Cliff in.

Foster hits the 1st.

Foster hits the 2nd.

Nets down 13 again.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic ****s robinson comes in for him


----------



## squaleca

bye bye nenad for quarter #3!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Grandmazter3 said:


> Its Announced, Carter will not return. Vaughn will start the 2nd half.


 noooooo we play like **** when we give vaughn big min! Play kidd, wright/rj, rj/scottp, collins/cliffy, krstic!


----------



## pinoyboy231

opps i mean sits*

cliffy hits the jumper

59-48 PACERS


----------



## GM3

Robinson hits

11 point Pacer lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff just moved into 36th place all time for points scored!


----------



## Petey

Nets hit, bringing it to 11.

Pollard to Foster, and Foster is hit again.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

foul after foul


----------



## Jizzy

Put in Wright, Frank you ****in cowboy


----------



## squaleca

i have a feeling Jasons gonna have a carer high in 3 pfg attempts!!!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Man...Vaughn is starting the 2nd half with Kidd...eh, I thought we'd give Toine a chance to do something.


----------



## pinoyboy231

foster fouled by kidd- shootin foul

makes one out of two fts

60-48 PACERS


----------



## Petey

Foster goes 1 of 2, that was Kidd's 1st foul.

Nets down 12.

Down to RJ, RJ is hit, comes up short, no call.

Johnson on the other end, and it's a 14 point Pacer lead.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets blocked by da rim

johnson hits over vaughn

timeout nets

62-48 PACERS

.................


----------



## Lord-SMX

see thats why we need a PF who can score... even thou collins is above averge on defense when a scorer goes down for the nets we need someone who can and is willing to step up his game!

****ING GET A PF WHO CAN PLAY ON BOTH ENDS OF THE COURT!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Omfg -14


----------



## mjm1

he was fouled, he was fouled, he was fouled, he was fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

please just put vince carter in, ITS A ****ING CRAMP


----------



## Vinsane

i am lovin all of this see how important vince is even to a garbage team we suck without vince


----------



## Lord-SMX

mjm1 said:


> he was fouled, he was fouled, he was fouled, he was fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 who, who, who, who?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> i am lovin all of this see how important vince is even to a garbage team we suck without vince


 maybe you should say that 5 or 6 more times.


----------



## Jizzy

****, I hate the way this team is constructed. It's just disgusting on offense. **** you Thorn


----------



## pinoyboy231

look at dem asses


----------



## Lord-SMX

Vinsane said:


> i am lovin all of this see how important vince is even to a garbage team we suck without vince


 we? I thought you weren't a nets fan?


----------



## AJC NYC

vinsane u suck


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## MrCharisma

It's crazy to see how far Anthony Johnson has come...with us he was so-so but now, boy we'd love to have him back backing up Kidd. Almost the same thing goes for Stephen Jackson, I can't think Byron thought he'd be this good when he cut him.


----------



## AIFAN3

Vince injured again? What did he do now? Break his pinky nail? That might cause him to miss a few games...


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets down 12


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> i am lovin all of this see how important vince is even to a garbage team we suck without vince


 I can't understand why the Nets with Carter made their shortest playoff appearance in 4 years.

RJ to Cliff, and Cliff has 6 now?

Pacers hit a quick bucket.

Nets miss, Foster w/ the board.

Johnson misses the 3 now.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

cliffy wit the shot

peja wit the quick release he has 12 points

kidd misses the fadeaway

johnson misses the wideopen 3

64-50 PACERS


----------



## purplehaze89

Vinsane does seem to have a point though. While i'm not about to proclaim that the Nets will lose this game, our entire offense seems to sag once one of the Big Three is out. And RJ isn't really stepping up today.


----------



## Lord-SMX

come on rj we need you to be the superstar! You need to step up ur ****ing game...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> we? I thought you weren't a nets fan?


 he's not.


----------



## Air Fly

jizzy said:


> We need halftime entetainment to stop the bashing that's going on in here. *Does anyone want me to strip?*


OMG........ :rofl:


----------



## Petey

Vaughn with another bucket, he's 4 of 6, 8 points.

Peja misses.

Nets down 12.

Kidd to Cliff, to Vaughn, to... Kidd, Kidd to Cliff, misses the 3.

Foster w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Vinsane said:


> i am lovin all of this see how important vince is even to a garbage team we suck without vince


As you would say "As Vince goes, so do the Nets" if that really is the case why are you even watching the rest of this game? VC was pronounced out for the rest of the game...shouldn't you be getting ready for Atlanta?


----------



## Lord-SMX

RJ needs to pass the ball less and go streight into the pacers defense and try to score every time!!! He needs to get to the line and get some pacers into foul trouble


----------



## XRay34

sixers gonna pass us soon


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn wit the shot hes 4/6 has 8 points

nets playin a zone peja misses

cliffy misses the three

foster throws it off the backboard then catches it for the layup hahaha...


66-52 PACERS


----------



## MrCharisma

lol Jeff Foster with the ugliest T-Mac off the backboard impersonation ever.

Damn Marv stole my line!


----------



## Petey

Foster throws it off the board, gets the ball back, and hits the layup.

Cliff to Kidd, Kidd drives and misses the layup.

Foster is fouled, on Collins.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd misses the layup

looseball foul on collins his 3rd foul..


----------



## Lord-SMX

score update plz


----------



## Jizzy

Why doesn't RJ ever step his game up when VC goes out? Isn't that his job? Step your ****ing game up, earn your max contract


----------



## XRay34

how come all pacer players have smirks on there face


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg that big ugly ****** can't ****ing do anything right! He can't score, he can't stay out of foul trouble and he isn't even rebounding... he's getting out rebounded by jeff foster!


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover pacers

vaughn misses the layup

offensive board rj puts it back in AND 1 

rj misses the ft.....

66-54 PACERS


----------



## netsgiants

vaughn shoots to much.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> score update plz


 66-56 Pacers


----------



## Petey

purplehaze89 said:


> Vinsane does seem to have a point though. While i'm not about to proclaim that the Nets will lose this game, our entire offense seems to sag once one of the Big Three is out. And RJ isn't really stepping up today.


Actually not really.

If Carter weren't on the team, the Nets won't have a player or players in his return? The Nets are playing poorly a man down.

Jefferson with the put back and is fouled.

...

Jackson misses the 3, RJ w/ the board.

Vaughn hits.

Nets down 10.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

jackson misses the three

vaughn hits the 2!

nets down by ten 66-56


----------



## Lord-SMX

cut it to 10!! COME ON ****ING Make one stop and one score!!!


----------



## GM3

Damn Peja with a 3, dude is sick.


----------



## Vinsane

stojakivic bam in yo face rj


----------



## Lord-SMX

now do it again!! Make a stop and get a score


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> how come all pacer players have smirks on there face


 cause they're winning?


----------



## Petey

Peja hits a 3.

Vaugnn to RJ, RJ misses the jumper.

Foster w/ another board.

Johnson resets.

Down to Harrison, over Cliff.

Nets down 15 now.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

71-56 Harrison bullies Collins


----------



## pinoyboy231

peja wit the 3....

rj misses the three...

harrison dunks it..

71-56 

this is gettin out of hand..


----------



## VC_15

Petey said:


> Actually not really.
> 
> If Carter weren't on the team, the Nets won't have a player or players in his return? The Nets are playing poorly a man down.
> 
> Jefferson with the put back and is fouled.
> 
> ...
> 
> Jackson misses the 3, RJ w/ the board.
> 
> Vaughn hits.
> 
> Nets down 10.
> 
> -Petey



Yo petey, just came back, is carter hurt or something?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> stojakivic bam in yo face rj


 :|


----------



## mjm1

we cut it down, we were so close


----------



## MrCharisma

Man...under 6 minutes to go in the 3rd and still no Wright. I figured with VC out he'd get plenty of playing time...Linton Johnson III is somewhere laughing in the background I'm sure.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> Yo petey, just came back, is carter hurt or something?


 cramp in his hamstring.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> stojakivic bam in yo face rj


 Are you rooting for the Pacers now?

RJ in the post is fouled now.

Hits both.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled goin to the rim-shootin foul

makes both fts

71-58 pacers


----------



## Vinsane

So who is the more important of the big 3


----------



## XRay34

fu rod thorn


----------



## Jizzy

How the **** can you leave the game with a cramp? They don't last that long.


----------



## Vincanity15311

WHO the **** is david harrison


----------



## Petey

Johnson brining it down, fouled by Vaughn.

Harrison hits, fouled by Collins, going to the line for a 3 point play.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

wow david harrison wow


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrison wit the and 1.. y cant we stop him?!

collins has 4 personal fouls..

misses the ft

73-58 pacers


----------



## Petey

Hey, Collins is fouled now, and Collins is going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Ok but is vc coming back or out for the game?


----------



## pinoyboy231

collins fouled by peja- shooting foul

makes both fts..

73-60 pacers


----------



## XRay34

i swear if we have same front court and jason collins starting for us next year

im boycotting


----------



## Petey

Obviously KMart.

Kidd, RJ, KMart, 2 trips to the finals.

Pacers with a turnover.

Nets down 13.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly

jizzy said:


> How the **** can you leave the game with a cramp? They don't last that long.


i dont know man, his absense is hurting this team and his stats too. ****


----------



## JoeOtter15

ewwwwwwwwwww, this game is disgusting


----------



## GM3

Carter out for the game.


----------



## Petey

Out for the game.

Shot clock at one... Vaughn puts up a late shot.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover pacers

24 sec violation on the nets.. wat are u doing..


----------



## mjm1

stupid son of a *****.


----------



## GM3

Damn, take Vaughn out already.


----------



## XRay34

Paul Pierce 7 Lakers 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> So who is the more important of the big 3


 Kidd.


----------



## mjm1

no n on0 jnono knono9f jeloai61-569 =HQ35WRTGY


----------



## Petey

Foster to Peja, Peja is fouled.

Harrison knocks it aside before he has a chance for it to drop.

Odd.

Foul on RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

we need Dirk if we're gonna come bak


----------



## krsticfan325

How The **** Can That Happen Collins


----------



## Jizzy

I lost all my Ucash


----------



## pinoyboy231

peja wit the offensive board, peja goes to the basket gets fouled by rj

peja makes both his fts..

75-60 PACERS


----------



## Vinsane

RJ showin why he cant be a franchise player


----------



## Petey

Peja drops both, and his 91% from the strip on the season goes up.

Nets down 15.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd hits the long two 

johnson cant hit over vaughn 

kidd misses a three

75-62 PACERS


----------



## MrCharisma

Man...will Frank go the whole 3rd without playing Wright even with VC out? Very disappointing and I'm sure it can't help Wright's confidence.


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover pacers

kidd pushes it, gets fouled by johnson 

timeout

3:03 left in the third, nets down by 13..


----------



## Jizzy

And this is our first round opponent in the playoffs...


----------



## Mogriffjr

cmon why does Wright only have 2 minutes?? DAMNIT...VC is out and they have Vaughn out there...ugh


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> And this is our first round opponent in the playoffs...


WE ARE WITHOUT OUR BEST OFFENSIVE PLAYER


----------



## AJC NYC

Hey petey suspend AIFAN3


----------



## Vinsane

MrCharisma said:


> Man...will Frank go the whole 3rd without playing Wright even with VC out? Very disappointing and I'm sure it can't help Wright's confidence.


whose gives a damn about wright


----------



## mjm1

Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krsticfan325

Why The Hell Is The Offense Being Run Through Jason Collins?


----------



## GM3

Put Wright in! WTF Scott Padgett!


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Are you nuts?


----------



## MrCharisma

Vinsane said:


> whose gives a damn about wright



lol Net fans do...I wouldn't expect you to understand.


----------



## pinoyboy231

collins foul is deflected 

rj collides into harrison foul on rj his 4th personal

nets over the limit

harrison to the line for two

misses both fts

padgett in for the nets 

vaughn hits the wide open jau

75-64 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn hits again.

And then he draws a charge on the other end.


----------



## IceMan_NJ

Frank is really pissing me off is he going to play anyone else off the bench we got murray someone else who can create his own shot, MAN f**k Frank fire his A$$


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> whose gives a damn about wright


 people who like more then one player.


----------



## AJC NYC

i think that it is stupid only liking one player and not a team
Vinsane


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vaughn hits again.
> 
> And then he draws a charge on the other end.


He has been playing well in this game compared to how he has been the past few games. :clap:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Cavs lost to the Pistons today. Carter why did u have to get injured? We would have passed them for the 3rd best record in the East.


----------



## SetShotWilly

krsticfan325 said:


> Why The Hell Is The Offense Being Run Through Jason Collins?


 :laugh:


----------



## pinoyboy231

offensive foul pacers

vaughn got fouled hard

RJ GETS STUFFFFFED BY HARRISON HOLY MOLY...

rj wit the layup

75-66 PACERS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits, and it's down to a 7 point lead!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Signs Of Life...


----------



## GM3

YES 8 Point game, UP YOURS VINSANE!


----------



## pinoyboy231

jones gets blocked 

KIDD HITS!!!!!

8-0 run by da nets

75-68 PACERS

TIME-OUT PACERS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> He has been playing well in this game compared to how he has been the past few games. :clap:


 yeah, he's been doing pretty well tonight.


----------



## Air Fly

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd hits, and it's down to a 7 point lead!


nicccccccccccccccce.


----------



## Jizzy

Take that Vinsane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vaughn- 12pts, 3asts, 2stls...nice job!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits 2 at the line, 5 point game.


----------



## GM3

ok 5 point game, come on we need something here, please god please!


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled-shooting foul

makes both fts!

75-70 PACERS!

10-0 RUN BY DA NETS


----------



## AJC NYC

vinsane is like we need Vince i only like vince i dont like any basketball team but i do like vince if u know what i mean


----------



## Vinsane

AJC NYC said:


> i think that it is stupid only liking one player and not a team
> Vinsane


u think i care what u got to say


----------



## kidd2rj

that was a nice block by harrison but am i the only one who thinks the body contact should have warranted a foul? It kinda looked like a hip check from the waist down.


----------



## pinoyboy231

JACKSON AIRBALL

24 sec violation

TURNOVER PACERS

14.1 secs left in the 3rd


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ hits two...down to a 5pt defecit...


----------



## neoxsupreme

This would be a huge character win if the Nets can somehow pull this off since 1/3 of our big 3 is gone. I hate the Pacers. They don't even really have a lot of talent but are so well coached.


----------



## Jizzy

Yes, This is RJ's team today!!!!!! Give him the ****in ball


----------



## pinoyboy231

oooooo vaughn cant hit the 3

end of 3rd.
75-70 PACERS

10-0 run by the nets to finish the quarter

THATS THE WAY TO DO IT BABY!


----------



## XRay34

thats the 3rd straight quarter we jack up bs shot at end 

f it just get best shot available the f u gotta wait till 1 sec to shoot


----------



## MrCharisma

jizzy said:


> Take that Vinsane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


whose gives a damn about *vinsane* :laugh:


----------



## AJC NYC

hey vinsane are u a girl??
just wanted to know that if u do like vince in that way it wouldnt matter if u were a girl


----------



## XRay34

1 quarter from Sixers pulling to within 3.0 games of us


----------



## justasking?

That was a good run. HOpefully it continues in the 4th quarter.

Lets go Nets!


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> 1 quarter from Sixers pulling to within 3.0 games of us


you know, nobody appreciates this kind of negativity. If you cant contribute, please dont post here again.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd already w/ 10 assists. He's been diming like crazy of late w/ very little turnovers too.


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> 1 quarter from Sixers pulling to within 3.0 games of us




Shut the **** up


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

n E T S Nets Nets Nets


----------



## pinoyboy231

jones misses badly offensive board harrison

jones goes goes glass wit the runner 

77-70 PACERS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

offensive interference? boooo


----------



## Vincanity15311

padgett has no confidence... 

lmao jackson jus called murray proven...


----------



## mjm1

krstic, im disappointed greatly


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murray with the put back dunk!


----------



## neoxsupreme

At least Vinsane is still on this board despite Carter's injury. Everybody here underestimates his loyalty to the Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

Wtf?


----------



## SetShotWilly

wow what a horrendous game by krstic


----------



## pinoyboy231

jumpball 

timeout


----------



## Jizzy

neoxsupreme said:


> At least Vinsane is still on this board despite Carter's injury. Everybody here underestimates his loyalty to the Nets.




He admitted he wasn't a Nets fan a couple of games ago


----------



## AJC NYC

Vinsane is probably like "why does everyone pick on me"


----------



## neoxsupreme

Jefferson needs to carry us offensively in these last 8 min.


----------



## XRay34

krstic is so weak i hate him

fred jones david harrison owned us off the bench


----------



## Jizzy

WTF is the score?


----------



## XRay34

Krstic = 7' Walking Vagina


----------



## neoxsupreme

Let's lock down on D. Come on!


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets control the tip

kidd misses the three

offensive board krstic

turnover nets

turnover pacers

rj misses the jumper


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> WTF is the score?


 82-73 Pacers


----------



## XRay34

Krstic is a pacer


----------



## HB

Not looking too good right now


----------



## squaleca

put the ball in Vaughns hands!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj fouled by harrison-his 4th personal foul

pollard checks in for harrison

krstic hits the jumper

82-75 NETS


----------



## XRay34

im out

got a headache from this bs peja 3's everytime we chip


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd for three!


----------



## pinoyboy231

peja wit the 3 

murray misses the 3

jones misses the three

kidd drains the 3 ball

85-78 PACERS

timeout- pacers


----------



## Vincanity15311

sum1 needs to catch fire for us


----------



## mjm1

quick, get vc in there. i dont give a **** if its a cramp, i've played through them before.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

C'mon Nets Play DEFENSE!!!!!!! WE COULD WIN THIS GAME!!!!!!!!

HEY RJ IF YOU WANNA BE A VINCE CARTER.... THEN HERE IS YOUR CHANCE TO BE HIM BY SCORING BIG!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> im out
> 
> got a headache from this bs peja 3's everytime we chip


 :wave:


----------



## XRay34

pacers still up 7 and they always answer any runs


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :wave:


 :clap: :laugh: :yes:


----------



## squaleca

there goes the 50 win season!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> pacers still up 7 and they always answer any runs




Go away already dammit!!!!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly

If only Krstic had hit a few jumpers we would be tied or up


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd is not giving up.


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover pacers

KIDD WIT THE LAYUP!

85-80 PACERS!


----------



## pinoyboy231

robinson blocks granger

kidd cant get the pull up pop three 

jones hits the three!

88-80 PACERS


----------



## XRay34

told u

they always answer with a 3


----------



## XRay34

k now im out


----------



## mjm1

kidd you didnt, you cost us the game


----------



## HB

This pacers are something else


----------



## Vincanity15311

god dammit


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> told u
> 
> they always answer with a 3


 I thought you were leaving cause you had a headache?


----------



## JCB

why the hell does AJ always play so good against us?


----------



## Vincanity15311

im startin to not like the pacers


----------



## pinoyboy231

murray misses the three!

johnson hits the jumper wit a hand in his face

pacers up by 10!

90-80!

CMON NETS!! dont slip away!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

10 POINT LEaD?
Get Uncle Cliffy back in the game instead of Murray!!!1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

If the nets can't come back, it'll suck. 

But it's a good sign that with their top offensive option out, they still manged to come back into the game and hang around at the end. And there is nothing they can do about the pacers not missing.


----------



## krsticfan325

This is why we are not an elite team in this league. Any game that should be a gimmie win, never is. Just like the beautiful performance against Orlando at home, this is unacceptable. I don't know why I waste my time.

Great job guys.


----------



## squaleca

nenad layed a egg tonight He couldnt even outscore VC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> im startin to not like the pacers


 I've always hated them. I never liked Reggie..he ruined them for me.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Come on Kidd!!!
Don't give up!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

I think this game has slipped away  It;s a shame we always need the Big Three or we can't even win at hoime to a depleteted Indiana team. Thorn had a terrible off-season and draft


----------



## Vincanity15311

Game........set..........


----------



## pinoyboy231

Who The **** Is Guarding Jones!?


----------



## neoxsupreme

We Need Carter's clutchness right bout now.


----------



## HB

It happens Nenad, its one of those nights. Hopefully you can bounce back tomorrow


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets down by 12

3:37 left 

we dont have vc

our other players cant hit...

please o please..


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> If the nets can't come back, it'll suck.
> 
> But it's a good sign that with their top offensive option out, they still manged to come back into the game and hang around at the end. And there is nothing they can do about the pacers not missing.




That's the problem, every team never misses against us and the unlikely players have big games againt the Nets for some reason


----------



## Air Fly

Why is Krstic taking these last minute shots when it should be RJ or Kidd taking over?


----------



## SetShotWilly

Why hasn't RJ scored in the 4th q?


----------



## squaleca

heres a question for ya who wins this game if both VC and JO play!! prob jersey considering JO been out a gazillion games!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

robinson misses the three

offensive board murray

robinson wit the runner

92-84 PACERS


----------



## Vinsane

Man the nets suck without Vince i have told u people time and time again Vince is the most importamt to this team


----------



## jarkid

Rick Carlisle is a smart coach, Lawrence is much worse than him.


----------



## mjm1

die jones die!!!


----------



## Vinsane

SetShotWilly said:


> Why hasn't RJ scored in the 4th q?


Because he aint a all-star he isnt that type of player


----------



## HB

squaleca said:


> heres a question for ya who wins this game if both VC and JO play!! prob jersey considering JO been out a gazillion games!!!!


LOL sometimes I dont understand your questions


----------



## pinoyboy231

Vinsane said:


> Man the nets suck without Vince i have told u people time and time again Vince is the most importamt to this team



SHUT UP :curse: instead of postin all this nonsense go stare at some vc pics or something... u posting negativity isnt helping at all


----------



## wonka137

this team is so overrated it isnt even funny, We hardly beat a bobcats team that was missing everyone, we hardly beat a magic team that was missing everyone, we hardly be a horrible knicks team, and now they are losing to a team that plays horrible on the road


----------



## squaleca

thats why the spurs, detroit and dallas are so great u could take their best player out and they would still win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Air Fly

What is RJ doing, no shot in the last 7 minutes or so?

He supposed to take over and show his worth god dammit.


----------



## HB

Here we go again


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> LOL sometimes I dont understand your questions




No one ever understands what he says


----------



## squaleca

wonka137 said:


> this team is so overrated it isnt even funny, We hardly beat a bobcats team that was missing everyone, we hardly beat a magic team that was missing everyone, we hardly be a horrible knicks team, and now they are losing to a team that plays horrible on the road



its your stupid fault for wishing VC would get injured!!!!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Wow, I can't believe A-Wright got absolutely no playing time in the 2nd half with VC out. Frank really must not believe in the rookie. All this time we thought he 'broke' through into the rotation but maybe we were wrong?


----------



## Vinsane

Kid and RJ showin why we need Vince neither is a good shooter
Kristic i have nothin to say about u


----------



## XRay34

Pacers 46 bench points

kiss my ***


----------



## jarkid

maybe you hate to hear this.. if we have Linton Johnson, he would get 20 points and 12 rebound and lock Peja down.


----------



## XRay34

lol Wright over Granger


----------



## Jizzy

When is Carter15Nets going to leave? I thought he had a headache


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

W still got a fighting chance.

N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## XRay34

blame the guy who jinxed vc


----------



## wonka137

vince was in those games an played horrible, so what is your point? Vince only makes us a worst team


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> When is Carter15Nets going to leave? I thought he had a headache



Mrs. Jizzy fixed my headache :biggrin:


----------



## pinoyboy231

was vcs cramp that bad?!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> Man the nets suck without Vince i have told u people time and time again Vince is the most importamt to this team


I don't know about that. Carter has yet to play a game w/out Kidd.


----------



## Jizzy

wonka137 said:


> vince was in those games an played horrible, so what is your point? Vince only makes us a worst team





I'm going to internet ***** slap you


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

i really have faith we could somehow get a win (well at least get into overtime) this is the reason why we need vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> When is Carter15Nets going to leave? I thought he had a headache


Mrs Jizzy fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled by peja...

terrible just terrible

robinson misses..

46 secs left

intentional foul kidd

98-89 PACERS

44.9 secs left


----------



## HB

Kidd and RJ with over 40 minutes each and they have to play tomorrow. Ouch!


----------



## pinoyboy231

yo im out peace..


----------



## squaleca

VC favourite areana coming up 2 he better play!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

damn what a bad lost


----------



## jarkid

i miss Linton Johnson...


----------



## MrCharisma

lol 35 seconds left...Wright is in the game...so is Nachbar.


----------



## Vinsane

So do u guys think Vince is the man or what


----------



## squaleca

first home loss since the game before the 10 game streak!! a long time!! except the spurs of course!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> So do u guys think Vince is the man or what


I think Linton Johnson is the man.


----------



## Jizzy

That better be a terrible cramp that VC had. Everyone gets cramps and they usually last 5-8 minutes of severe pain. Unless, Vince was pulling a Wince again


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane said:


> So do u guys think Vince is the man or what




shutup!!


----------



## squaleca

tmac 13 points 35 seconds!!!


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> That better be a terrible cramp that VC had. Everyone gets cramps and they usually last 5-8 minutes of severe pain. Unless, Vince was pulling a Wince again


Maybe he was going to come back out but Vinsane pulled a Celtic Pride and did you know what to Vince


----------



## neoxsupreme

The positive of this game was the 28 team assists to 8 turnovers.


----------



## Air Fly

No excuse for losing this game, none.

Carter is missing, yes but they also missing their best player Jermaine Onea'l and Jamal Tinsley.

RJ was horrible in the 4th, i think he only attempted 2 shots, cmon maaan VC is out and your shying away from taking over the game in crunch time?


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> tmac 13 points 35 seconds!!!



nevermind ****!! we lost!! cause of wonka!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

congrates, we lose, now we are 31-24.

FIRE LAWRENCE FRANK !!


----------



## Air Fly

Vinsane said:


> So do u guys think Vince is the man or what


He always is the MAN!!!!! no doubt about it.


----------



## jarkid

if we don't lose this game, our record will pass Cavs, but now we lose, dammit.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> So do u guys think Vince is the man or what


Yo Vinsane,I really want an honest answer to my honest question.

Are you ''somewhat'' happy that Vince's injury proved his worth,in your eyes,to Nets fans?


----------



## Jizzy

This is why VC always gets critisized. How the **** can you sit out a game for a cramp? Wince Carter


----------



## squaleca

Carter15Nets said:


> Maybe he was going to come back out but Vinsane pulled a Celtic Pride and did you know what to Vince




thats why VC smarter than u cause hes thinking long term not one stupid game!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> So do u guys think Vince is the man or what


 Marc Jackson is the Man.


----------



## squaleca

jizzy said:


> This is why VC always gets critisized. How the **** can you sit out a game for a cramp? Wince Carter



how can you play in a NBA basketball game with a cramp!!!!


----------



## Intense Enigma

****,****,****,the NETS lose and VC injured.****

And RJ was playing great and then tottally dissapear in the 4th.WTF.


----------



## VCFSO2000

jizzy said:


> This is why VC always gets critisized. How the **** can you sit out a game for a cramp? Wince Carter


Maybe for precautions since the dude has a history of leg-area injuries.

Not everybody has the same pain threshold,and I'll be the first to say that Vince's isn't very strong. I prefer a guy like Vince who knows his boundaries,than some guy who tries to come back and be Superman,furthers the injury and hurts his team in the end.


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> how can you play in a NBA basketball game with a cramp!!!!




if Vince Carter trys to be macho he becomes the next penny hardaway or grant hill!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NetsanityJoe

why does frank have such a problem motivating us and getting others involved? other teams get something out of their players and some teams even make their non stars play like stars. why cant frank get something out of our guys? our guys have some type of talent, yet when they are out there they look lost and not really apart of the team. vince was out today, so why the **** didnt frank give wright a chance to help us instead of sitting him and letting rj log 41mins and kidd logging 45.. if vince doesnt play tomorrow or isnt close to doing what vince can do, then im not sure what we can expect with our main 2 guys logging 40+ in a losing effort. we are going to need krstic to step up tomorrow and hopefully get some calls his way. maybe frank wont be affraid to play wright in the second half and maybe give nachbar a chance to do something. either way, frank needs to learn how to motivate our guys and get something out of everyone. hopefully our defensive minded coach can produce some defense for us instead of this half hearted **** where we almost lost the 4games we won prior to this loss.


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> how can you play in a NBA basketball game with a cramp!!!!




Thay don't last that long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smartness


----------



## Air Fly

jizzy said:


> Thay don't last that long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smartness


jizzy, if VC came back from that cramp injury and played poorly for the rest of the game cuz of it....you sure know you'd be singing different tune like "VC is hurting the team this way, if hes injured why didnt he just sit out this game" 

I know its not just you cuz there would be couple of people who'd say those same words too.


----------



## Jizzy

Air Fly said:


> jizzy, if VC came back from that cramp injury and played poorly for the rest of the game cuz of it....you sure know you'd be singing different tune like "VC is hurting the team this way, if hes injured why didnt he just sit out this game"
> 
> I know its not just you cuz there would be couple of people who'd say those same words too.




VC doesn't need to score to be effective. If he penetrates, it gets more open shots for others and just him being on the court makes others more confident. I want him to play through injuries like Kobe, Tmac, Lebron, wade etc...do


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> Thay don't last that long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smartness


 man i doubt that you have ever played a competitive sport! Cramps suck (expecially when you swim for a team)! And they do last a very long time expecially if you get them in the legs


----------



## Air Fly

jizzy said:


> VC doesn't need to score to be effective. If he penetrates, it gets more open shots for others and just him being on the court makes others more confident. I want him to play through injuries like Kobe, Tmac, Lebron, wade etc...do


He did last season and this season too and i remember you were calling for his throat. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> VC doesn't need to score to be effective. If he penetrates, it gets more open shots for others and just him being on the court makes others more confident. I want him to play through injuries like Kobe, Tmac, Lebron, wade etc...do


 umm and what if makes it worse? We still have him undercontract for another 4 years!


----------



## Jizzy

Lord-SMX said:


> umm and what if makes it worse? We still have him undercontract for another 4 years!




He's a free agent after next season!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's one freakin cramp, not a career ending injury.


----------



## Lord-SMX

is it officially a cramp? cuz i heard someone say that it was a hamstring thing


----------



## JCB

Lord-SMX said:


> is it officially a cramp? cuz i heard someone say that it was a hamstring thing


 it was a hamstring cramp?


----------



## dominikan_balla1

this has to be the longest game thread ever.. over 41 pages on a single regular season game.. insane :clap:


----------



## JCB

dominikan_balla1 said:


> this has to be the longest game thread ever.. over 41 pages on a single regular season game.. insane :clap:


 nah, I think we had one with 52 pages earlier in the season

Now, _that_ was insane


----------



## Jizzy

dominikan_balla1 said:


> this has to be the longest game thread ever.. over 41 pages on a single regular season game.. insane :clap:




This is how much we usually get for one game


----------



## Phenom Z28

After the loss the Nets are on pace for a 46 win season.

Uncle Cliffy passed Gail Goodrich on the all-time scoring list...

35. Eddie Johnson - 19,202
*36. Cliff Robinson - 19,190*
37. Gail Goodrich - 19,181

Jason Kidd passed Charles Oakley...

169. Joe Barry Carroll - 12,455
*170. Jason Kidd - 12,420*
171. Charles Oakley - 12,417

Cliffy moved into a tie with Elvin Hayes in career games played...

8. Buck Williams 1,307
*9. Cliff Robinson - 1,303*
9. Elvin Hayes - 1,303

AND Cliff Robinson only need to play 19 more minutes to move past Michael Jordan on the all-time minutes played list...

14. Scottie Pippen - 41,069
15. Michael Jordan - 41,012
*16. Cliff Robinson - 40,993*


----------

